# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Solo, emotional radio, Uniform, Liverpool, United Kingdon

## Airicist

Developer - Uniform

Home page - uniform.net/work/projects/solo

vimeo.com/uniformltd

facebook.com/uniformcommunications

twitter.com/uniform__design

linkedin.com/company/uniform

----------


## Airicist

Solo - emotional radio

----------

